# Solo Skiff



## Aggie_2016 (Sep 22, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone owns or has any experience with solo skiffs. I'm looking into buying one and wanted any advise. If you've never heard of them check them out. Look pretty wicked!

http://www.soloskiff.com/


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Those are really cool. I havnt seen one in person yet but I do know they cost a pretty penny.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

That is awesome

-mac-

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## aggie182 (Sep 12, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> Those are really cool. I havnt seen one in person yet but I do know they cost a pretty penny.


How much?


----------



## YamahaFan (Nov 21, 2010)

I want to sell the boat and get one of these.


----------



## Neumie (Oct 28, 2004)

It's designed by Tom Mitzlaff who built the Mitzi Skiff and Inshore Power boats. It's a pretty neat one person skiff. I think the hull starts around $2,500.

There's also the Ambush by Pelican Flats Boats.


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

That's got Florida written all over it...


----------



## Aggie_2016 (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm liking the Pelican Flats Boats one a little more. 2 person capacity to make trips a bit more fun or possibly just more interesting. The price tag of about half that of the solo skiff is also quite nice


----------



## Fish Specialist (Aug 20, 2012)

I've got one in the making..... Hull and cap weigh 60 lbs total. 12.5 long 3ft wide should draw 3 in...


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

How do you transport them? Bed of truck like a kayak?


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Thats cool. It would be worth it. Im going to show it to a guy I work with, I bet he buys one. Myself, couldnt realy use it untill the boys go to college. I never get to go SOLO.


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

$ 2,650.00 This includes the hull rigged with the rod tube, hatch, push pole hooks, grab rail, and the hatch pull or latch.


I got that off their website. I really like the look of it but I dont like how little room you have. I'm sure it has to do with weight placement but it doesnt appear to have much room for any gear. just my opinion though


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

Salty

There is a TON of storage in the Solo... Look at the video where it is being unloaded....

I have had in mine (all at once) :

Cooler behind seat
Spinning rod (down in hull)
Fly Rod in rod tube
Bait bucket
Camera Case
Go Pro Case
small tackle box
Life jackets (2)
4' cast net
aluminum canteen
Fire extinguisher
towel

thats about it


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

a buddy has the pelican/6hp and i cant fish in it at all.... until i run outa gas!! all i want to do is drive the thing its a blast to drive and if you like to fish small flats and marsh its perfect.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

basscat114 said:


> a buddy has the pelican/6hp and i cant fish in it at all.... until i run outa gas!! all i want to do is drive the thing its a blast to drive and if you like to fish small flats and marsh its perfect.


That looks like something id be intrested in but when I tried to call the number was out of order. Do you know more or less what the price was?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Which pelican are you guys referring to?


-mac-


----------



## The Salty Raider (Sep 25, 2012)

SKIFFGUY said:


> Salty
> 
> There is a TON of storage in the Solo... Look at the video where it is being unloaded....
> 
> ...


sorry I should explained myself a little better. I meant more of when you consider the price it doesnt hold as much as I would like, in my opinion. I figure for that price I could get a jon boat around 12-14 ft that would hold more gear. and while yes it does have some storage space I wouldn't go as far to say that there is a "TON" of storage in that boat. I mean when you consider 2600 plus costs for a motor, a method to transport it, and other expenses associated with it, it just leaves me wanting a little more. but I dont want to offend anyone here so don't think that I am nitpicking it, if i had the extra cash I would love to have one since it beats me wading all the time.

I guess when it really boils down to it I feel its too expensive for what you get so it would not be my first pick for traveling the flats and inner bay systems but then again I am a broke recent college grad who finds plenty of things too expensive so what do i know.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

it was around 3k i beleave i could be wrong but a sweet little boat. we put it in my bayboat and i take him out to the marshes out in eastbay put it in the water put the motor on and off he goes. he can get way back up in the marsh i mean way back in there. draft is under 4in with him motor a small icechest 2 rods and a small bag of baits. If i could mount a small trolling motor on the front i would buy one. its a little tipsy but you get used to it.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

his looks just like this just a merc.

a sweet video of one running!


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey no sweat.... =)

the Solo is not for everyone. It was designed to be a skiff thats for the guy that wants a great little skiff to fish Solo from... 

I understand completely it's not for everyone.... but those that use it like it =)

BTW... We are posting a video soon of the Solo with a 5 Hp.... it moves...  

Thanks guys 

Tom


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

I want one now, very cool


-mac-


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Which pelican are you guys referring to?
> 
> -mac-


I was asking about the ambush. Does anyone know of a texas dealer?


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

My buddy got his from the factory


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

Pelicanflatsboats.com
I believe the "solo" version you are thinking of is a factory order. I have seen threads and pics on Microskiff.com of them packing these boats for shipping and it looks very interesting!


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

those pelican flats boats are very very cool. Someone needs to make a cat style so we can have a super skinny small skiff.


----------



## fox941 (Oct 1, 2011)

No dealers in Tx. Only fl. About 2600 for the boat alone. Didn't ask how much to ship though. Email them. Sent an email last night and got an instant reply.


----------



## Sabine Flounder Pounder (Jun 15, 2011)

Think I'll just stick with my 12x36 jon-boat with my 15 Tahotsu on it, lol get to sit this old body down and run over 30 mph. With my jackplate I can run in 6 in. and get up in 12 in. and I weigh in at 240. just saying


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

We

The boat is sold factory direct for anyone that is wondering. We have a skiff headed to our pro-staffer in Houston in a couple weeks, and some to Corpus area in about 4 weeks.

I just thought Id mention....

Thanks for the interest :cheers:

Tom


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Also, consider a Gheenoe. They supposedly have a dealer in in LA. Base hull around 1050.00 Just Google them, but remember that there are a half dozen different models.

Very popular boat in FL and the Eastern Gulf coast. rich


p.s. I sold my Gheenoe Classic, with a newish 25 hp Merc for under 3m, used, of course. Might be worth a drive to FL for someone who liked that style of boat.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

@skiff guy, pm me info on how I will be able to meet up with the corpus connect. I'm in the market and looking to pull the trigger on a skiff just sight unseen makes it hard to decide. Thanks for your help.


----------



## white cap (Jun 11, 2004)

I am interested in seeing the skiff at CC also!

Thanks for the information!

wc


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Man I want the solo skiff. I know it drafts in 3" but wondering how much water it takes to get up on plane and how shallow it will run. Looks like a ton of fun. Also what kind of range and speed should be expected out of a 5 gallon tank with the rated motor.


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

That Ambush hull might draw 4" of water, but that shaft and prop are at least 10" under that...might need a Bob's jackplate. And a TRP lower unit!


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Where's the gas tank? How many gallons? And how far can you run on the tank?


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Rippin_drag said:


> Where's the gas tank? How many gallons? And how far can you run on the tank?


After seeing the post I looked into the motor for my pro angler.
The 4hp motors on up allow for a external tank to be added. Also a alternator can be added on. The smaller motors don't have these options. A 1.15 liter tank is on the motor. *Fuel Range: * Approximately 50 min. Run-time @ Full Throttle. I may just go with a bassyak setup for my pro angler but, im weighing my options a good while before I settle.


----------



## Chasin Tail (Aug 14, 2010)

Whats the pro angler. Never heard of it.


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Fins-N-Fowl said:


> Whats the pro angler. Never heard of it.


A big heavy kayak made by hobie.


----------



## Trim-Happy (May 21, 2012)

what i want to no about the solo is if you took a small trollingmotor and mounted it on the front would it be stable. i no the ambush it gets a little hair unless we put a longer handle so we could use it from the middle of the boat


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

RobRed said:


> A big heavy kayak made by hobie.


Like he said. A hybrid kayak made by Hobie. Its more of a boat imo. The weight is not much of an issue. Ive had mine a for a month now and love it. I went with the Pro Angler because of the mirage drive and stability standing up. I can easily stand through barge and boat wakes. The Solo skiff is pretty **** cool. Great lil skiff for the Port O'Connor area. I just happend to get the pro angler first. Both are around the same price except for I have a means to propel myself by paddle or mirage drive with the purchase price. Every trip out I'm even more impressed. Basically you have 2 rudders which makes drift fishing in the pro angler exceptional. I went with the 2013 Pro Angler 12.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys ....

I will be in Corpus on the 17th of November... will have a Solo with me. If you go to the facebook page and 'like' it... then you will get updates / reminders about the trip. I am not sure where I will be yet but I will be there ! I will be happy to show the skiff to anyone and a few of you from this forum have already called (thank you).

As far as draft. The stated drafts are true- 3" loaded, 1 " empty. The boat will run in about 10" of water.

Someone above asked about range. With the 3.5Hp motor I have done real close to a 5 mile round trip and still had a little gas....very little. That being said the built in is only a quart...so it doesnt take much to refill....
a 5 gallon tank... wow - you could go a LONNGGGG way ! 

Tom


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Skiffguy, these are cool! 


You could bring a water bottle of gas and 2x you range.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmm - the more I look, the more I like.


----------



## eyc0r (Apr 1, 2010)

That Robbie Guy said:


> Hmm - the more I look, the more I like.


Exactly what I keep thinking...


----------



## RobRed (Jan 9, 2011)

Pretty stoked to see this skiff when it gets to corpus. I'm ready to pull the trigger and order this thing already.


----------



## SKIFFGUY (Jul 9, 2012)

We are in aransas pass again today sunday thanks to the people that came yesterday I had a lot of fun and thank you for the orders if anyone missed us give us a call 9042942621 be here today


----------



## Hardwired (Jun 12, 2012)

With a 3" loaded draft, 10" running is not impressive. Several 20'+ boats can do that. 

Put a longtail on that thing and you could have a true 2" boat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

a tiny jet drive would be sweet on one


----------



## PortAltoSlacker (Dec 8, 2015)

I've been rigging my Solo Skiff for back water fishing. Had it out a few times this winter it performs well. Just remember it's more kayak than skiff and weight issues are a hindrance.
I use a 4 horse Tohatsu but recommend a 3.5 due to saving almost 20 pounds of weight


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Those are nice little rigs. What area are you fishing normally? I see your name but who knows.


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

What intrigues me is being able to launch just about anywhere -- like a kayak.


----------



## PortAltoSlacker (Dec 8, 2015)

I fish from Oyster Lake to San Antonio Bay, it all depends on the weather (how hard the wind is blowing and from what direction) 
You can launch it about anywhere


----------



## redfish..yum (Nov 17, 2011)

*better than paddling...*

I have one myself and will never buy a kayak again. I have several videos of the skiff in use at my blog http://perksoutdoors.weebly.com for those interested.

Contrary to what most people think, this thing is not expensive. Roughly 2100 after taxes and shipping costs for the boat, outboard 1k for a 3.5hp tohatsu, trailer from academy for 500. That is only $3600 compared to a brand new hobie that costs around 3400 and won't get you close to the places the solo skiff can.

Well worth every **** penny!


----------



## ccamp_fx (Jan 18, 2007)

A friend turned me on to the gheenoe. I'm considering one if I move closer to the coast.

http://www.gheenoe.net


----------



## McFish (Mar 18, 2008)

Here's one with a mud motor from the solo skiff facebook page.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

what kind of speed can you get with them?


----------



## mikes451 (May 21, 2004)

Seems like a jet ski would do about the same thing, and you could sit instead of stand.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

mikes451 said:


> Seems like a jet ski would do about the same thing, and you could sit instead of stand.


Bwahaha! NOPE!!!


----------

